# Topics > Robotics > Robotic puppets >  Hello Barbie, smart doll, Mattel, Inc., El Segundo, California, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

Mattel, Inc.

PullString, Inc.

Home page - hellobarbiefaq.mattel.com

Hello Barbie on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Hello Barbie, Mattel's Wi-Fi Barbie Doll That Chats With Kids, First Look Toy Fair 2015 

Published on Feb 28, 2015




> We got a first look at the Hello Barbie doll from Mattel at Toy Fair 2015. This is one high tech and impressive Barbie doll. We were only seeing a prototype, so no idea how good the speech recognition will be on the production model.
> 
> "Hello Barbie" is being developed in partnership with San Francisco startup ToyTalk. This is pretty impressive since ToyTalk was started by folks from Pixar.
> 
> The doll will have a microphone, a speaker, a small embedded computer with a battery that lasts about an hour, and Wi-Fi hardware. As shown, the doll will also be able to play interactive games and tell stories and jokes. The toy will use ToyTalk's PullString technology for real conversations.
> 
> The coolest part was how Hello Barbie learned from the conversation and said different things based on what your kids like. Lots of promise here for a very impressive doll, but we will have to wait until Fall 2015 to find out - when it comes out. Price should be right around $75

----------


## Airicist

Article "Barbie Wants to Get to Know Your Child"
With the help of A.I., America’s most famous doll tries to fulfill a timeless dream —
convincing little girls that she’s a real friend. What will happen if they believe her?

by James Vlahossept
September 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence is moving from the lab to your kid’s playroom"
Internet-connected 'smart toys' can mimic real conversations with children.

by Dominic Basulto
October 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

HELLO Barbie Doll She Talks! First Interactive Barbie Voice Recognition Toy Review

Published on Nov 7, 2015




> HELLO Barbie Doll has been released! She retails for just under $75 and is for ages 6 and up. You will need access to an Android or Apple device in order to download the app to get her to work. She also needs to be hooked up to your home wi-fi network to function.

----------


## Airicist

Barbie Robotics Engineer Dolls - 2018 Career of the Year Dolls | Mattel Toys

Published on Jul 6, 2018




> Today TTPM is reviewing Barbie Robotics Engineer Dolls from Mattel. Barbie 2018 Career of the Year Robotics Engineer doll. Barbie is really a do-it-all-kinda gal and her new career shows girls they can be anything, including taking on a STEM career as a robotics engineer! Keep watching these review videos of kids toys.
> 
> Product Info: 
> The Barbie 2018 Career of the Year Robotics Engineer doll from Mattel highlights Barbie�s 2018 Career of the Year. The doll comes with her own laptop and robot companion so kids can pretend to act out the career of a robotics engineer and "program" their own robotic friend. 
> 
> The doll comes dressed in a rainbow-tech inspired T-shirt and a jean jacket, both featuring circuitry designs. The outfit is topped off with protective goggles, black pants, and white sneakers. The doll is available in four skin tones and hair styles. 
> 
> This doll was created in partnership with Tynker, the No. 1 kids coding platform.

----------

